# Modern Warfare 2 - Terroristen Mission in Deutschland geschnitten



## roadgecko (5. November 2009)

Die Terroristen Mission aus Modern Warfare 2, welche schon seit Tagen auf Videoportalen wie YouTube zu sehen ist, soll laut 4players.de in Deutschland geschnitten sein.

In dem Level schießen Sie als Terrorist auf wehrlose Zivilisten. Wer dies in der deutschen Version von MW2 tut, verliert.

So erscheint nun Modern Warfare 2 entgegen aller Meldungen in Deutschland geschnitten.

Allgemein: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2: Deutsche Version geschnitten - 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Allgemein-Spiel Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. November 2009)

hatte ich auch schon gelesen...naja einfach in Österreich bestellen...xD


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2009)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> hat Activision diesen Level für die deutsche Version geschnitten


Sehr gut! Mein Lob an den/die Verantwortlichen. Bei Gewaltdarstellung muss es immer klare Grenzen geben. Hier in Österreich wird das Game vorraussichtlich zwar ungeschnitten erscheinen, aber in dem Fall befürworte ich die Entscheidung für den deutschen Markt.  


			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf Zivilisten schießt, verliert.


So ist die Mission nicht nur eher vertretbar, sondern auch irgendwo realistischer. Natürlich geht es darum, sich das Vertrauen der Terroristen zu "verdienen", aber ein Doppelagent würde nicht dafür Unschuldige ermorden.


			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten Sie davon? Ist das eine Schnitt, gar Zensur, oder nur eine marginale Änderung?


[X] Die Änderung ist sinnvoll, das ging mir zu weit 
_Quelle - PCGames_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2009)

Ist die östereichische Version (uncut) eigentlich auch auf deutsch ?


----------



## Bucklew (5. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> So ist die Mission nicht nur eher vertretbar, sondern auch irgendwo realistischer. Natürlich geht es darum, sich das Vertrauen der Terroristen zu "verdienen", aber ein Doppelagent würde nicht dafür Unschuldige ermorden.


Wenn du wüsstest, was Doppelagenten schon alles getan haben. Selbst das BKA/LKA haben zu Zeiten der RAF dran gedacht selbst Attentate zu verüben, um diese der RAF anzuhängen. Was da CIA & Co so an Blut an den Händen hat, kannste dir vorstellen.


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist die östereichische Version (uncut) eigentlich auch auf deutsch ?


Da auch hier Deutsch Landessprache ist, gehe ich mal davon aus ...  


Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was Doppelagenten schon alles getan haben. Selbst das BKA/LKA haben zu Zeiten der RAF dran gedacht selbst Attentate zu verüben, um diese der RAF anzuhängen. Was da CIA & Co so an Blut an den Händen hat, kannste dir vorstellen.


Zwischen daran denken und es auch wirklich ausführen, ist ein Unterschied und da die CIA nur ein Nachrichtendienst ist, hat der Verein offiziell gar keine Agenten. Im Übrigen basiert mein Standpunkt darauf, dass sich Agenten sämtlicher Institutionen an die jeweiligen Staatsgesetze halten müssen _(aber leider dennoch oft juristische Immunität genießen)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. November 2009)

Dann wird eben die Multilanguage-Disc aus UK oder Ös bestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2009)

War natürlich klar. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieso GTA dann in Deutschland erwerbbar ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. November 2009)

Two-Face das frage ich mich schon länger...


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. November 2009)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen!?

Ich sage Das!


----------



## Brzeczek (5. November 2009)

@boss3D


Willst du auch die Nachrichten Zensieren ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. November 2009)

Wo ich auf einer anderen Seite die Überschrieft gelesen habe das es geschnitten wird dachte ich mir sche****, aber finde die Mission auch zu hart. So lange nichts anderes geschnitten ist das inordung.


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Zwischen daran denken und es auch wirklich ausführen, ist ein Unterschied und da die CIA nur ein Nachrichtendienst ist, hat der Verein offiziell gar keine Agenten.
> MfG, boss3D



Ja, sag mal, was glaubst Du denn, was ein "Nachrichtendienst" ist?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. November 2009)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen!?
> 
> Ich sage Das!



Das Video ist sehr schönes Anschauungsmaterial.
Und immer dran denken, wer in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 auf Zivilisten schießt, der wird garantiert 2 Tage später in seine Schule (oder Arbeit whatever) marschieren und wild mit einer Ak oder einem Panzer um sich schießen. Daher verbieten wir am besten gleich allen Menschen aus dem Haus zu gehen. 

(Ich würds natürlich uncut bevorzugen^^.)


----------



## Tamio (6. November 2009)

Hat es nicht geheißen das das Spiel ungeschnitten nach Deutschland kommt


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Tamio schrieb:


> Hat es nicht geheißen das das Spiel ungeschnitten nach Deutschland kommt



Lies doch mal den Artikel auf 4players, dann weißt du wieso doch nicht.


----------



## socio (6. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist die östereichische Version (uncut) eigentlich auch auf deutsch ?



nein die is auf östereichisch


----------



## smirking-joe88 (6. November 2009)

socio schrieb:


> nein die is auf östereichisch



pwnd


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2009)

"Herr Korporal, geh, schmeissn's a Granaten eini!"


----------



## CentaX (6. November 2009)

socio schrieb:


> nein die is auf östereichisch



ymmd! 


@ Topic: Ja, das ist Deutschland... Ich persönlich kann mich auch nicht damit anfreunden, auf unschuldige und unbewaffnete Leute zu schießen (im Spiel!)... Doch wenn man die Szene überspringen könnte bzw. es auswählen könnte, ob man sie so-wie-sie-ist oder geschnitten spielen möchte, würde ich natürlich die "richtige" Szene spielen.
Es dürfte viel zur Atmosphäre beitragen, wenn man sich richtig in das Spiel hinein begibt: Du musst unschuldige töten, um eine wichtige Aufgabe zu lösen... Da kommt doch erst alles auf. Wie wichtig diese Aufgabe sein muss, der Agent im Spiel hätte vielleicht auch Gewissensbisse.
Wieso werden wir Deutschen so behandelt, weil wir *2* Weltkriege angefangen haben (die 2 steht zwischen den Sternchen, weil es eigentlich "nur" einer war), wir die Nazis waren (während die Amerikaner die Indianer vertrieben haben und die Türken die Kurden ausgerottet)?
In keinem anderen Land auf der Welt macht man sich bei Anzeichen von Gewalt gleich so in die Hose wie in Deutschland.

Und jeden, der die deutsche geschnittene Version befürwortet, frag ich, ob er auch GTA IV gespielt hat. Da hat er dann bestimmt auch keine Unschuldigen getötet, nur die ganz bösen. Es war in GTA nicht teil der Aufgabe, aber mal ehrlich: Wer hat früher nicht wahllos auf Leute eingeschossen, damit Polizisten ankommen?

Ich hab meine Aufgabe wohl getan, zig Leute davon überzeugt, sich das Spiel (erstmal?) NICHT zu kaufen. Ob sie es dann später noch machen oder es sich nur von nem Freund ausleihen, ist ihre Sache...

PS: Ich gehör zu denen, die in Call of Duty 5 den Russen in den Rücken schießen, als sie die fliehenden Deutschen noch abknallen wollen, von daher  (Und das mach ich NICHT, weil ich Nazis besser finde, sondern weil man es einfach nicht macht, nichtmal im Krieg)

PPS: Call of Duty 4 ist noch immer mein Lieblingsspiel und ich finds traurig, mit anzusehen, wie Modern Warfare 2 langsam aber sicher den Bach runtergeht (nicht auf die Zensierung bezogen, das wird sowieso importiert)...
Wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich den PC bald verkaufen und hol mir ne Konsole für, dafür kommen wenigstens noch ordentlich viele Spiele. Traurig.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> ymmd!
> 
> 
> @ Topic: Ja, das ist Deutschland... Ich persönlich kann mich auch nicht damit anfreunden, auf unschuldige und unbewaffnete Leute zu schießen (im Spiel!)... Doch wenn man die Szene überspringen könnte bzw. es auswählen könnte, ob man sie so-wie-sie-ist oder geschnitten spielen möchte, würde ich natürlich die "richtige" Szene spielen.
> ...



Genau dasselbe prangere ich schon die ganze Zeit an

P.S.: Man kann auch in allen anderen GTAs Zivilisten umbringen, nicht nur in GTA4


----------



## JC88 (6. November 2009)

Da bin ich jetzt aber auch ein bisschen enttäuscht das die szene in der uncut version geändert wurde...wozu gibts dann uncut?
naja egal, jemand n tipp für mich aus welchem inet shop ich die ösi version von mw 2 bekomme?
LINK
das hab ich gefunden, steht allerdings bei das es Englisch is, kommt ab dem 10.11. da noch ne andere version in den shop oder wie oder was?
abgesehn davon steht da Versandfertig...wie geht das?
ich bin verwirrt


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. November 2009)

Kauf dir das Spiel lieber hier: 
World of Video: Games[Artikel_ID]=96245
Kostet  30 € und Uncut.
Da das Spiel über Steam läuft ist es egal in welche Sprache du das Spiel käufst da man die in Steam umstellen kann. (Vieleicht für diejenigen interesant die ein Spiel lieber auf Deutsch spielen)


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Willst du auch die Nachrichten Zensieren ?


Nun, ob man in diesem konkreten Fall überhaupt von Zensur sprechen kann, hängt wohl stark vom eigenen Standpunkt ab ... 


Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, sag mal, was glaubst Du denn, was ein "Nachrichtendienst" ist?


Da muss ich nichts glauben, denn das weiß ich. Die CIA, um auf ein Beispiel einzugehen, dient in erster Linie der Informationsbeschaffung über ausländische Regierungen für die USA. Allerdings hat sie die Sondergenehmigung, auch illegal handeln zu dürfen und da fällt auch das Entsenden von Agenten rein. Somit stimmt meine Aussage, den "offiziell" kann man das dann nicht mehr nennen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2009)

Morgen,

erstmal vorweg: Nachrichtendienst

Für mich ist es gut so, sonst hätte ich die Szene von meinem Bruder spielen lassen müssen, den das weniger kümmert. Ich finde es von Infity Ward schon sehr moralisch verwerflich und zukunfts-strategeisch unüberlegt so was in ein Spiel einzubauen. Jeder weiss doch wie Shooter mit dem Ruf zu kämpfen haben. Da macht man sich am Ende vielleicht noch seinen eigenen Umsatz kaputt, weil man so gehandelt hat.

Genauso sehe ich das bei Dragon Age ich finde es übertrieben in einem Rollenspiel mit solchem relativ tradionellen Hintergrund(Drachen, Ritter, Mittelalter usw.) ständig diese Gewaltdarstellung zu haben. Werde es deshalb nicht spielen.
Bei Fallout 3 gehörte es dazu sind ja auch Mutierte/Monster..

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Ist es nicht schon - _moralisch verwerflich - _genug, in einem Spiel überhaupt Leute umzubringen?


----------



## Limer (6. November 2009)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Spiel lieber hier:
> World of Video: Games[Artikel_ID]=96245
> Kostet  30 € und Uncut.
> Da das Spiel über Steam läuft ist es egal in welche Sprache du das Spiel käufst da man die in Steam umstellen kann. (Vieleicht für diejenigen interesant die ein Spiel lieber auf Deutsch spielen)



Kann ich nur empfehlen! Hab dort für mich und ein paar Freunde 6 mal die UK Version bestellt. Heut nacht habe ich sogar schon die Nachricht bekommen das die Sachen an DHL übergeben wurde. Scheint so als sei die UK Version schon bei den Händlern. Ich rechne damit das meine Versionen heute oder morgen kommen...Werde dann nochmal berichten


----------



## JC88 (6. November 2009)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Da das Spiel über Steam läuft ist es egal in welche Sprache du das Spiel käufst da man die in Steam umstellen kann. (Vieleicht für diejenigen interesant die ein Spiel lieber auf Deutsch spielen)



Muss ich mich bei Steam anmelden auch wenn ich überhaupt kein Multiplayer spielen will?mich interessiert nur der Singleplayer!
Und da würd ich halt schon gern die deutsche version haben, also zumindest sprachlich gesehn


----------



## fake0815 (6. November 2009)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: Gibt es vielleicht mehrere Möglichkeiten das Level abzuschließen ? Muß man in dem Level wirklich auf die Zivilisten ballern, oder kann man auch die Terroristen töten und so das Massaker verhindern ? In dem geleakten Video wird vielleicht nur eine Möglichkeit gezeigt. 

Für mich besteht schon ein Unterschied, ob ich hunderte von unbewaffneten Zivilisten erschieße, oder von bewaffneten Terroristen angegriffen werde. Das Level erfüllt keinen wirklichen Zweck außer daß es billige Werbung für IW ist. Ansonsten storytechnisch überflüssig und spielerisch vollkommen langweilig. 

Wenn man jetzt jeden 0815 Schooter mit übertriebener Gewalt statt mit guter Story aufzupeppen versucht häng ich das Zocken bald an den Nagel.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

fake0815 schrieb:


> Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: Gibt es vielleicht mehrere Möglichkeiten das Level abzuschließen ? Muß man in dem Level wirklich auf die Zivilisten ballern, oder kann man auch die Terroristen töten und so das Massaker verhindern ?



Genau das ist wieder so ein Anhaltspunkt, der noch nicht geklärt ist. Hier heißt's wohl, warten bis das Spiel draußen ist. Womöglich hat man sich dann umsonst aufgeregt.


----------



## fabelkey (6. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> In dem Level schießen Sie als Terrorist auf wehrlose Zivilisten.



Woher kommt diese Formulierung?
Das stimmt so nicht. Erstmal die Terroristengruppe in die man eingschleust wurde schießt auf die Zivilisten. Man kann sehr wohl selber entscheiden, was hier moralisch das richtige ist, z.b. ohne einen Zivilisten zu erschiessen, oder ob man wirklich mit auf die Zivilisten schießt. (Amerikanische Version)

Man wird ausdrücklich vor der Mission gewarnt, ob man diese wirklich spielen will oder überspringen will. 

@CentaX: "Ich persönlich kann mich auch nicht damit anfreunden, auf unschuldige und unbewaffnete Leute zu schießen"

Dann tu es nicht - du bist nicht gezwungen das zu tun, um die Mission zu schaffen. Oder überspring die Mission halt ganz.


Ich verstehe nicht, warum da in der Deutschen Version was geändert werden muss. - Es entsteht ja irgendwie der Eindruck, in der ungeschnittenen Version müsse man die Zivilisten erschießen und deshalb würde die Deutsche Version geändert. (Wer jetzt wirklich gedacht hat, man müsse die abknallen, um die Mission zu schaffen, und dann drauflosballert.....)



@boss3D. "So ist die Mission nicht nur eher vertretbar, sondern auch irgendwo realistischer. Natürlich geht es darum, sich das Vertrauen der Terroristen zu "verdienen", aber ein Doppelagent würde nicht dafür Unschuldige ermorden."

Wirklich? Was würdest du an dieser Stelle tun? Du hast in der uncut Version die Wahl diese Entscheidung selber zu treffen.

Fazit: Ich würde das Spiel auch importieren. Ich finde grade den Zwang der deutschen Version, sich das ohne Entscheidungsmöglichkeit angucken zu müssen nicht gut.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. November 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Muss ich mich bei Steam anmelden auch wenn ich überhaupt kein Multiplayer spielen will?mich interessiert nur der Singleplayer!
> Und da würd ich halt schon gern die deutsche version haben, also zumindest sprachlich gesehn



Da Steam als Kopierschutz fungiert musst du dich in Steam immer einloggen.


----------



## CroCop86 (6. November 2009)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Da Steam als Kopierschutz fungiert musst du dich in Steam immer einloggen.



Aber du kannst dich bei Steam offline Einloggen


----------



## Mr.Maison (6. November 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt aber auch ein bisschen enttäuscht das die szene in der uncut version geändert wurde...wozu gibts dann uncut?
> naja egal, jemand n tipp für mich aus welchem inet shop ich die ösi version von mw 2 bekomme?
> LINK
> das hab ich gefunden, steht allerdings bei das es Englisch is, kommt ab dem 10.11. da noch ne andere version in den shop oder wie oder was?
> ...



 zb Spielegrotte.de  oder bei world of video


----------



## Saab-FAN (6. November 2009)

Na toll -.-
STORNO!

Wobei ich mich ja frage, warum hier in Deutschland selbst ANTI-Kriegsspiele geschnitten werden. Die Call of Duty-Reihe habe ich immer als Anti-Kriegsspiele verstanden, die einem den Krieg in seiner vollen Brutalität zeigen. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein Spiel wie Call of Duty durch Schnitte erst recht problematisch. Denn dann findet in meinen Augen eine Verharmlosung des Krieges statt.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Na toll -.-
> STORNO!
> 
> Wobei ich mich ja frage, warum hier in Deutschland selbst ANTI-Kriegsspiele geschnitten werden. Die Call of Duty-Reihe habe ich immer als Anti-Kriegsspiele verstanden, die einem den Krieg in seiner vollen Brutalität zeigen. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein Spiel wie Call of Duty durch Schnitte erst recht problematisch. Denn dann findet in meinen Augen eine Verharmlosung des Krieges statt.



Wie bitte????
Wo zeigt CoD Krieg in seiner _vollen Brutalität?_
CoD kann man nur mit Mühe eine kritische Stellungnahme zum Krieg abgewinnen, CoD war schon immer auf pure Unterhaltung ausgelegt; genau so wie _Pearl Harbour _und _Wir waren Helden._


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. November 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst dich bei Steam offline Einloggen



Aber einloggen muss man sich trotzdem ob Off oder Online 
ist ja mal egal.
Er hat ja gefragt ob er sich auch für SP bei Steam anmelden muss 
und nicht, ob er für SP Online sein muss


----------



## Saab-FAN (6. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie bitte????
> Wo zeigt CoD Krieg in seiner _vollen Brutalität?_
> CoD kann man nur mit Mühe eine kritische Stellungnahme zum Krieg abgewinnen, CoD war schon immer auf pure Unterhaltung ausgelegt; genau so wie _Pearl Harbour _und _Wir waren Helden._



Klar, COD ist Unterhaltung, aber wenn man zum Beispiel die Atombomben-Sequenz aus Modern Warfare nimmt, oder das Gemetzel in der Normandie (die Teile davor), dann finde ich schon, dass COD dem Krieg kritisch gegenüber steht. 
Mit dem Ausdruck "volle Brutalität" habe ich vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Schnitte das Spiel erst recht in die unkritische und kriegsverherrlichende Ecke manövrieren. Und das trifft nicht nur auf COD zu. 
Den Vergleich zu Pearl Harbour und Wir waren Helden kann ich dabei jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, wobei ich zugeben muss, letzteren Film nicht gesehen zu haben. Pearl Harbour ist für mich ein von Patriotismus überladener Film für den amerikanischen Nationalstolz. Und das kann man von COD absolut nicht behaupten.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2009)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Klar, COD ist Unterhaltung, aber wenn man zum Beispiel die Atombomben-Sequenz aus Modern Warfare nimmt, oder das Gemetzel in der Normandie (die Teile davor), dann finde ich schon, dass COD dem Krieg kritisch gegenüber steht.
> Mit dem Ausdruck "volle Brutalität" habe ich vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Schnitte das Spiel erst recht in die unkritische und kriegsverherrlichende Ecke manövrieren. Und das trifft nicht nur auf COD zu.
> Den Vergleich zu Pearl Harbour und Wir waren Helden kann ich dabei jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, wobei ich zugeben muss, letzteren Film nicht gesehen zu haben. Pearl Harbour ist für mich ein von Patriotismus überladener Film für den amerikanischen Nationalstolz. Und das kann man von COD absolut nicht behaupten.



Ich bezog mich auf die Unerhaltung, nicht auf den Patriotismus.
Und zu der Atombombenexplosion, naja, da fragt man sich: wollte man Hollywood näher kommen, oder Krieg und Zerstörung kritisieren


----------



## JC88 (6. November 2009)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Aber einloggen muss man sich trotzdem ob Off oder Online
> ist ja mal egal.
> Er hat ja gefragt ob er sich auch für SP bei Steam anmelden muss
> und nicht, ob er für SP Online sein muss


Jo danke!
Mit steam anfürsich hab ich nicht das problem...nagut, ein pw was man sich mehr merken muss..aber selbst das übernimmt mitlerweile schon der pc für einen


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

Finde ich schade, dass jetzt schon wieder ein Spiel geschnitten wird, Situation hin oder her. Wenn der Agent in der Situation nicht geschossen hätte, wäre er aufgeflogen und ermordet worden - die Zivilisten aber natürlich auch. Von daher - US-Version, ich komme. (Falls ich es denn überhaupt kaufen werde, versteht sich. )


----------



## Bucklew (6. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir anschaue was in vielen Filmen so alles von Agenten und Doppelagenten gemacht wird und wen die so alles umbringen ist das einfach lächerlich.

Man sollte das ganze eher interaktiv gestalten: 
- Man schießt auf keinen Zivilisten -> die Terroristen werden misstrauisch und scheissen am Ende auf den Spieler, der überlebt aber schwerverletzt und dann erfährt man, dass ein 2. Terrorist ebenfalls Doppelagent war und das Spiel geht normal weiter.
- Man schießt auf Zivilisten -> alles in butter, das Spiel geht ganz normal weiter

Find die ganze Aufregung nur langweilig, das ganze entsprechend aufgemacht könnte wirklich viel zur Atmospähre beitragen und gerade dieser innere Krieg "schieß ich oder nicht?" macht doch den Reiz dann im Endeffekt aus. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das viele Politiker verstehen werden. So weit sind die meisten noch nicht um zu wissen, dass es "Gut" und "Böse" in PC-Spielen gibt, die glauben doch da werden nur auf alte Leute und Frauen geschossen


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das viele Politiker verstehen werden. So weit sind die meisten noch nicht um zu wissen, dass es "Gut" und "Böse" in PC-Spielen gibt, die glauben doch da werden nur auf alte Leute und Frauen geschossen



Politiker verstehen es natürlich nicht, denen langt es wenn sie es einfach nur sehen.


----------



## exoRR (6. November 2009)

Ich finde die Entscheidung richtig, den Spielabschnitt zu schneiden. Ist doch pervers auf unbewaffnete, unschuldige Menschen zu schießen. Außerdem macht es auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## der Türke (6. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist die östereichische Version (uncut) eigentlich auch auf deutsch ?






das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint oder?

cut finde iich immer ******** ....!

werde sie mir aus Holand wenn sie 20 oder 15E kostet


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist die östereichische Version (uncut) eigentlich auch auf deutsch ?



Nein, natürlich nicht!
In Österreich ist das Game in Österreichisch, sonst verstehen wir das ja nicht... Selbst den Dialekt kann man wählen.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2009)

Wär mal über geil - schwäbisches CoD 6.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entscheidung richtig, den Spielabschnitt zu schneiden. Ist doch pervers auf unbewaffnete, unschuldige Menschen zu schießen. Außerdem macht es auch keinen Spaß.



Sehe ich auch so. Das ist genau das was Leute wie Beckstein sehen wollen. Das sind die Argumente die gebraucht werden um das Verbot durchzusetzen. Für die Medien ist sowas auch ein Freihfahrtsschein, denn nun muss man ja keine Märchen mehr erzählen, jetzt ist die Wahrheit dran.

Halte ich empfehlenswert zu lesen: Kolumne: »Modern Warfare 2 killt die Spielekultur « - Kommentar der Chefredaktion | PC | Action | GameStar.de

Die haben voll und ganz recht.

Für mich geht sowas viel zu weit. Solche Spiele sollten wie Manhunt in Deutschland mit einem Vertriebs- und Besitzverbot belegt werden und aus den Geschäften verschwinden. Sowas brauch keiner.


----------



## Lelwani (7. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Mein Lob an den/die Verantwortlichen. Bei Gewaltdarstellung muss es immer klare Grenzen geben. Hier in Österreich wird das Game vorraussichtlich zwar ungeschnitten erscheinen, aber in dem Fall befürworte ich die Entscheidung für den deutschen Markt.
> So ist die Mission nicht nur eher vertretbar, sondern auch irgendwo realistischer. Natürlich geht es darum, sich das Vertrauen der Terroristen zu "verdienen", aber ein Doppelagent würde nicht dafür Unschuldige ermorden.
> 
> [X] Die Änderung ist sinnvoll, das ging mir zu weit
> ...



geil lange nich mehr so gelacht

zeigt eigentlich nur in was für einer "traumwelt" du lebst und das du einfach nur null plann davon hast aba glaub weiter dadran das die "guten" nie gute töten würde bsp?  ich sag einfach mal "twin towers"  sollte jeden der auch nur nen bissl ahnung hat mal zudenken geben


----------



## Whoosaa (7. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei Gewaltdarstellung muss es immer klare Grenzen geben.



Genau! Lasst unsere Soldaten bzw. Mitbürger am Kundus sterben, aber virtuelle Gewalt hier in Deutschland, also nein, wie können die es sich nur erlauben.. tz tz tz..  



boss3D schrieb:


> So ist die Mission nicht nur eher vertretbar, sondern auch irgendwo realistischer. Natürlich geht es darum, sich das Vertrauen der Terroristen zu "verdienen", aber ein Doppelagent würde nicht dafür Unschuldige ermorden.



Auf jeden Fall! Wenn ein Doppelagent, der versucht, das Vertrauen einer Terrororganisation dieses Kalibers zu gewinnen, in eine solche Situation gerät, wird er selbstverständlich ein Time-Out nehmen, und erst mal dem Anführer der Gruppe klarstellen, dass er das jetzt aber nicht mitmachen könne. Und nein, er wird dann natürlich nicht gelyncht, der Anführer hat bestimmt Verständnis für seine Bedenken..



Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass den Spiele-Entwicklern ihr Freiraum gelassen werden sollte, ganz nach den Regeln des Kapitalismus. Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt - kauft es euch nicht, IW wird (schmerzhaft) daraus lernen. Wenn das Spiel zu brutal für den deutschen Markt ist - gut, dann muss es halt geschnitten werden. Völliges Unterverständnis bringt bei mir jedoch immer wieder die Tatsache hervor, dass nicht einmal Erwachsene sich Spiele in unzensierter Version kaufen können, sollten sie denn zensiert sein. Denn eine vollständige Zensur werde ich niemals mit mir selbst vereinbaren können, vollkommen egal, um was für einen Film/ ein Spiel usw. es sich handelt. Zensur deckt sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht mit dem Prinzip der Freiheit - ich werde vom Staat in meiner Freiheit eingeschränkt, selbst wenn ich erwachsen bin und selber mein Leben bestimme. Das kann ich so einfach nicht akzeptieren. (Im Moment bleibt mir aber nichts anderes übrig. )

Gruss,
Whoosaa

P.S.: @ Boss: Bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

ich sehe zensur irgendwo auch immer als zerstörung des ursprünglichen spiels. die wirkung ist eine ganz andere, die künstlerische freiheit wird irgendwo eingeschränkt. aber is natürlich auch ne frage, ob man alles an "kunst" auch wirklich braucht. wenn ich sehe das die szene der abstrakten kunst schon bilder von 4jährigen feiert, dann sagt das sehr viel über den sockenschuss der typen aus ^^

aber die zensur der spiele sehe ich persönlich auch eher als mittel, um gewissen altersgruppen inhalte vorzuenthalten, für die ihr geist uU noch nicht gefestigt genug ist. ein generelles zensieren ist daher auch mMn kontrproduktiv. wenn sich opa heinz, der im 2. wk den franzosen den poppes versohlt hat (ums mal nett zu umschreiben) nen spiel unzensiert kaufen mag, dann kann er das nicht - und das kanns irgendwo au ned sein.

also zensur für gewisse altersschichten ja, generell aber nein. würde man das in der porno branche so regeln, gabe es diese ja nichmal mehr ^^


----------



## boardercook (8. November 2009)

Auf der einen Seite kann ich die deutsche USk ja verstehen. So was sollte man nicht zeigen, auf der anderen seite verstehe ich aber auch nicht warum man das level dann nicht komplett in der deutschen Version entfernt. Was soll ich sinnlos durch eine Mission latschen in der ich nicht eingreifen kann. Also lieber gleich rausschneiden und gut ist die Sache.
Mich interessiert eh mehr der Multiplayer, und wenn da alles dabei ist kann ich damit leben


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2009)

boardercook schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite kann ich die deutsche USk ja verstehen. So was sollte man nicht zeigen, auf der anderen seite verstehe ich aber auch nicht warum man das level dann nicht komplett in der deutschen Version entfernt. Was soll ich sinnlos durch eine Mission latschen in der ich nicht eingreifen kann. Also lieber gleich rausschneiden und gut ist die Sache.
> Mich interessiert eh mehr der Multiplayer, und wenn da alles dabei ist kann ich damit leben




Wieso sollte man so etwas nicht zeigen?

Immer sagt man es ist virtuell aber kommt mal etwas was den Spielern zu hart ist schreit man gleich wie kann man nur.

Und das von Leuten deren Bodycount jeden Rambofilm wie einen Liebesfilm aussehen lassen oder Leute die kein Problem haben Panzer durch Dörfer fahren zu lassen.

Und das Argument SPiele sind ja nicht wirklich lässt man dann auch nicht gelten obwohl man da Argument vorher nie genug bringen konnte.


----------



## Darka123 (8. November 2009)

Das ist mal wieder so´ne typische schwachsinns Aktion der USK. Death Space kommt übelst brutal uncut auf den Markt und wegen so´ner "moralischen" Geschichte wird so´n Aufstand gemacht. Zumal was ich viel bescheuerter finde, dass so´n Wirbel darum gemacht wird. Wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten Wissen, Activision hatte bereits Maßnahmen von Haus aus eingebaut in ALLEN Versionen. Bevor man eine Kampagne startet erscheint eine Bildschirmmeldung wo der Spieler expliziet drauf hingewiesen wird, dass es Level im Spiel gibt, die nicht für jeden geeignet sind. Anschließend erscheint eine Option solche Level komplett zu überspringen wenn man bestimmte Inhalte nicht sehen und erleben möchte. Wie man also sieht, ist die jetztige Anpassung für den deutschen Markt mal wieder völliger Käse, der Publisher hatte bereits die Optimalen Vorkehrungen getroffen. Und diese Vorkehrung seitens Activision ist auch bei jeder anderen Gamingseite etc. bekannt gewesen. Also wofür dann immer noch Leuten die Alt genug sind mit weiteren einschnitten die Entscheidung mal wieder abnehmen. Typisch Deutsch.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. November 2009)

Gibt es noch wirklich welche die anders gedacht haben?
Es lebe Österreich.


----------



## Arctosa (10. November 2009)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt s+++++ egal, ich werde die Mission eh überspringen.
Wer es wirklich nötig hat die Uncut Version zu kaufen um sinnlos Zivilisten umzuballern ist
meiner Meinung nach leicht gestört. Außerdem wird das den Politikern eh nur neue Munition
liefern. DANKE Activison u. IW!!!


----------

